# Wyoming Antelope ?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was wondering if you can shoot an antelope with a bow with you non-resident gun tag, i know you can probably get a bow tag but i was wondering if you can purchase you rifle tag and then if the oppurtunity arises if you can shoot it with your bow. For wyoming
Thanks


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

The law on that is If you are to hunt during the special archery season you must purchase an archery tag. If you are just going to go during rifle season and you have a chance to use a bow, it is 100% legal.
Another question, what area are you hunting?
thanks and Good luck :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

007, near osage. had several oppurunities for decent bucks last year, ok so same questions for the reduced price doe/fawn tags, still legal?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I think that's still legal too, but you might want to check. You can go to google and look up Wyoming Game and Fish and pull up their website and that has all the regulations.
Sorry to keep bugging you but are you hunting on public or are you hunting on a ranch? The reason I ask is because I know about every rancher in this area.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

not a problem, i actually got very lucky became very good friends with a kid from osage who goes to school here in bismarck, i take him on some duck and goose hunts and he takes me out there, we actually hunt mostly private land, i think we hunted around some public ground but they were most filled with hunters. i dont know the exact landowners names but my buddy's name is jesse piper and i cant think of his fathers name but i know his dad is pretty high up on the rockwell oil chain(foreman i think) and we can basically hunt a lot of private land through his dad. i recenty turned my app in so hopefully ill be heading out there next year, the one I got this year scored 73 2/8 and there is a pic on here titled " my 2007 speed goat" hope that helps im looking for a nicer one next year!!! :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, my Dad works for Rockwell, and Piper's the foreman. Well, good luck huntin'. :beer:


----------

